# [SOLVED] Team Fortress 2 doesn't work



## CassidyJ (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been trying to play Team Fortress 2 since I downloaded it a while back. It starts, gets to the loading screen, then the screen goes black and stops working. I have to Ctrl Alt Del to get out of it. I don't know much about computers, so I attached my DxDiag.txt file. It's a Windows Vista, HP Pavilion. Thanks.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 doesn't work*

Have you tried uninstalling and re-installing it? Both TF2 and Steam? (Welcome to TSF!)


----------



## CassidyJ (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 doesn't work*

maybe I'll try that, have nothing else to go on, lol. I had been looking at some other forums and somebody said not to do that as it would just waste time, and that it was an AIM 6.5 problem with it. Wasn't able to follow their directions tho, so the problem percists. Thanks


----------



## CassidyJ (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 doesn't work*

didn't work. just took me like 3 hours to reinstall everything, but it didn't help at all.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 doesn't work*

Hi CassidyJ.

Try this: Go to the games properties in Steam and select the tab "Local Files", then press the button "Verify integrity of game cache".

If that doesn't work, then I'm going to have to say that it's because you don't meet the minimum specs. Sorry to say it, but you have Intel graphics and a low end CPU.


----------



## creesball (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 doesn't work*

Your cpu and on board graphics are fine for tf2, i have it running on my laptop which has intel graphics. Your graphics driver is way out of date though check here for update

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...et+Family&ProdId=2991&LineId=1088&FamilyId=40


----------



## CassidyJ (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 doesn't work*

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH CREESBALL!! I've been trying everything on every forum ever for about 2 days strait now, and it is FINALLY working!! I was just at the point of givng up too, thinking my computer couldn't fun it. Thank you again, so much!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok glad to hear it's working. I can't imagine you'll get any sort of good performance on it, but have fun gaming. Could you please kindly mark the thread as solved.


----------



## CWC88 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, I am having the same problem, but cannot find a driver compatible with my system. The downloads shown when I search say that it is compatible with my chipset, but not with my processor.


----------

